# Show us your smoker! Please post pics of your smoker here



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Backup: (and no, it's not water jacketed)


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Here is my first smoker, one from Mann Lake. Didn't really like it, but it's what I started with.















The welded lid handle broke off.








It was used when I got it, and did not have a grate in the bottom.








The hinge assembly was pretty cheap, and never worked well.









Here is my nice newer Kelley's smoker.















I like the lid handle a lot better.








It has a grate.








I also like the hinge assembly quite well.


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

Benjamin,

Great to see a young beek. We need more!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

1st year Beek & 1st year Smoker.
Kelley's 4x10 Smoke Cloud w/Shield


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, Barry and scorpion. Any others out there?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

When I get back to Kentucky, end of the week,  I will send photo of my smoker (Current one is only about 15 years old.)

I also collect smokers, I will send photo of my collection. Any time I hear of a beekeeper going out of business, or passing away, I try to get his smoker. My plan is to put a data plate on them, and donate them to the Museum Of The Barrens, Glasgow Ky., sometime in the future 

Some in my collection is signed and dated. I have Oscar Sullivans, signed and dated, (Oscar was the Oscar of the Lonzo and Oscar comedy duo for 35 years on the Grand Ole Opry, Nashville) He kept bees as a hobby for 25 plus years. My grandfather kept bees for the Musselman Apple Butter Company (Bigglerville Pa.), near Gettysburg Pa., but his smoker disappeared when he passed away, and I did not get it. Should have gotten it while he was still living.

cchoganjr


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah, another nice one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, cchoganjr. Looking forward to it!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Funny coincidence, I think. A UGA art student was doing a photo essay for one of her classes. She asked if she could take some pics in the beeyard. No problem, says I. She did seem a bit taken with the smoker and took several photos…the second one here trying to be a bit artsy.
Anyway, this is my old Mann Lake that was recently retired. The bellows were leaky and the hinge finally broke.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I did have an older one that I used for years however I gave it to my son, this is my current smoker, I have no idea who made it or how old it is.....Bill


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

My smoker, posing for a glamour shot...












The following was posted in a thread about cleaning a smoker. Here is a perfect place to share Jeffery Todd's prose once more...



> Jeffrey Todd
> 
> I love the sound of the hum of bees at work, the sight of newly-drawn white comb, the warmth of the summer sun on my hands while working, and the aroma of a well-used smoker with a steady curl of smoke drifting up and out to mingle with the fragrance of fresh nectar. Whenever my smoker is unlit, I carry it in the cab of my truck just so I can enjoy the sweet smoky smell that evokes so many fond memories and reflections on my decades of beekeeping. On cold winter days I like to have my smoker close by me as I work in the shed; instantly I am transported out to the apiary, working with the bees. When the day comes that I no longer can keep bees, I will still keep that smoker,. Uncleaned


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

BeeCurious, thanks for sharing Jeffrey Todd's prose.....It is simply beautiful.....Bill

Nice well used smoker buy the way.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I actually just got a new 10" Dadant smoker which is much easier to light and keep lit - but this one has been a good teacher - and has a lot more experience.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine is a few years old now.

The little clasp that holds the top on needs an adjustment. 

The top pops off sometimes but it works well. 

It's from Brushy Mountain. It has been trusty.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

That is a nice smoker VW, it looks well used like a smoker should be and David thanks for showing us old grandpa, if he could talk there would be a lot of stories to tell I bet. It is great to see all the smokers that are posted above, I can almost smell the aroma of smoke as I write this.....Bill


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I really like David's smoker.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I inherit it from my father-in-love as well as yellow bee-tool. It is small, but keep charge for an hour, which is enough for my two hives. In memory of Robert Hawthorne! Sergey


----------



## chip.gotro (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment Copy (2) of smokers.bmp
which one?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Smoker.
I like the cork on a chain honeyman46408.
I might have to try to fashion up something like that for myself.
Been using a stick & some grass as a stopper.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

scorpionmain said:


> I like the cork on a chain honeyman46408.


At first glance I thought it was one of those chain thingies like motorcyclists use to hang their wallets to their belts....and I thought who'd want to do that with their smoker?
Then I noticed the stopper.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:lpf:
I put it on a chain so I can find it:scratch:

I do have a nice smoker but I like this one best


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Surely these aren't the only beekeepers who use smokers! Any other replies?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Surely these aren't the only beekeepers who use smokers! Any other replies?


Got a "smoker fetish?" :no:


----------



## chip.gotro (Apr 29, 2012)

Both ?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

snl said:


> Got a "smoker fetish?" :no:


Not really, whatever that means. I just thought it'd be cool to see a many as possible. Then I don't have to start my own collection.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Bought this smoker when I completed Grad school in 1978 -living in Cheyenne and commuting to Laramie....It was chrome then, but I painted it going into long term storage during my bee hiatus. In surprisingly good condition for the heat it has seen in that time. A member of the family for sure. 

If you look closely, it is the same as Barry's without a guard.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

cerezha said:


> I inherit it from my father-in-love as well as yellow bee-tool. It is small, but keep charge for an hour, which is enough for my two hives. In memory of Robert Hawthorne! Sergey


OMG You have an old Woodman. I grew up captivated by the old picture on those. We used to have those laying around everywhere but they are long gone. A few years ago I found one in an antique store and I proudly display it in my truck garage.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I just thought it'd be cool to see a many as possible. Then I don't have to start my own collection.


It is a nice thread Ben (sure beats that ethics thread!.) I'm just razzing you..........

Larry


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Smokers are too common for anyone who knows how to Post Photos to do so. Seen one, seen one.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Smokers are too common for anyone who knows how to Post Photos to do so. Seen one, seen one.


Now you've hurt lots of feelings


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wellll ...
View attachment 2701
How's that?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

jim lyon said:


> OMG You have an old Woodman. I grew up captivated by the old picture on those. We used to have those laying around everywhere but they are long gone. A few years ago I found one in an antique store and I proudly display it in my truck garage.


 Yes and in perfect shape - was kept in garage I guess for 40+ years... I got it when start by bees odyssey. Sergey


----------



## Wimmels (Jul 16, 2012)

I use one of these:
I am not the one on the photo I took it from internet.










http://nl.wiktionary.org/wiki/dathepijp

When you use a veil the pipe sticks through the net and lets you work with both hands.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Wimmels, I always fancied having one of those but they do not seem to be available here in the States.


----------



## Wimmels (Jul 16, 2012)

You can order these in every webshop here in Holland, Germany too I think.

Maybe inform there what shipping costs are? They are very light so shipping shouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

WWW said:


> Wimmels, I always fancied having one of those but they do not seem to be available here in the States.


www, you can see if wildforager has any left. He had some shipped in last year. He's a member of this forum.


----------



## preciousbeesfarm (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the 1st smoker I ever had, (made it meself,, can ya tell?)






I call it FRANKINSMOKER!:lpf: <---- LOVE THE LIL GREEN GUY,,,


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

That's pretty cool for homemade! :applause:


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Wimmels and Apple farmer, I will check with Wildforager first to see if he has any left......Bill


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

http://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/tech-tools/smoker-choker/


----------

